# EZ detail wheel brush - where have you been all my life?!?!



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Just a post singing the virtues of this awesome brush.

I used it for the first time this weekend after needing a replacement for my Vikan one (moved all my cleaning kit to my new house and left a few bits for dad back home) - decided to spend a bit more this time to see what the fuss is all about....and I wish I'd done it sooner!

It makes the whole process so easy - it's massive but I've got 16 spoke 16" alloys and it had no problem with them whatsoever. I wish I'd gotten one sooner and saved myself some cursing.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the best selling and most popular wheel brush on the market, lovely piece of kit, the best I have used. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Completely agree - it isn't "overpriced" as I initially thought when I was starting out, it's actually one of the best value products out there considering just how easy it makes the cleaning process!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

They are good brushes, they were designed for motor bikes originally and the company produced the Daytona range which is a bit softer for wheels. They are red and black, really nice to use and I think being that bit softer there is less fling back. There are reports of breaking at the stem but really that is down to bending or flicking water off in the main. Mine are still like the day I bought them.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Was in exactly the same boat as u mate I thought for 20 quid I'd just manage with the cheap one I had but the Mrs got me one for Xmas and WOW now I don't know how I managed with out lol


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm the same, love my EZ Detail Brush, but... the handle seemed to have 'broke' (more like un-screwed?) on me while using it the other day... probably down to my own misuse. I've read about fixes involving No More Nails and screwing it back into place however! 

Awesome brush though, still... :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

on my third they do have a life span and if misused yeh the handle is the weak point, but ordered another as the other thing i would have over is wheel woolies but cant afford them


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive had my EZ brush for years i replaced it last year for a new one as the old one was looking a bit tatty but still had not broken. i think its the user.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I've got one of these, not sure if it's the same one mentioned here (cost me ~£20) but I though it was a bit rubbish, far too flexible and the bristles I found flung the dirty brake residue all over me, when I was done I was covered in the stuff and it seemed to take a lot longer than usual to clean my wheels.

I prefer the Vikan one personally, easier to manage and a lot less spray back.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I think we had the same one @Crafoo - it's a big bugger and is significantly larger than the Vikan.

I actually found that the Vikan through stuff all over me (could be down to the opening size between the spokes as I never had a problem on my big old Volvo 5 spoke rims). Eitherway, I just end up putting my freehand over the opening when I pull it out (quiet at the back!) to stop any spray back (I SAID QUIET!).


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Best piece of detailing kit I own and preferred by me to the much hyped wheel woolies.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Mother-Goose said:


> I think we had the same one @Crafoo - it's a big bugger and is significantly larger than the Vikan.
> 
> I actually found that the Vikan through stuff all over me (could be down to the opening size between the spokes as I never had a problem on my big old Volvo 5 spoke rims). Eitherway, I just end up putting my freehand over the opening when I pull it out (quiet at the back!) to stop any spray back (I SAID QUIET!).


I might try the hand trick when I pull ou........erm.......retract the detail brush from the alloy wheel...phew.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

My EZ is the one bit of kit I couldn't do without.
I bought wheel woolies as well but the large doesn't fit between the brake caliper and the wheel barrel, and the medium one just takes too long. 
So the medium now cleans the door shuts and the small used to apply trim detailer to the grille and scuttle tray :-(


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

I was looking at these on Slims last night, there are two EZ "wheel" brushes;

EZ-Large or the EZ-Go

Which one are you guys recommending/using?

Also, which Vikan brush? the Vikan Wheel Brush looks a bit small (170mm brush according to CYC)


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never liked the look of them ? Would you use them to wash the car ! Maybe not , wheel woolies all the way for me. Unless someone can convince me there super soft !!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Crafoo said:


> I've got one of these, not sure if it's the same one mentioned here (cost me ~£20) but I though it was a bit rubbish, far too flexible and the bristles I found flung the dirty brake residue all over me, when I was done I was covered in the stuff and it seemed to take a lot longer than usual to clean my wheels.
> 
> I prefer the Vikan one personally, easier to manage and a lot less spray back.


Snap, found the same thing, just invested in a Swisswax Hogs Hair wheel brush. Have had spray all over me once too often 

Just noticed your avatar, perhaps it's our SEAT alloys lol. .


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Must be yeah lol. I don't have the LCR anymore though so I'll see how the brush copes on the new car (when it finally arrives lol) should settle the debate


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the EZ Go works for me, reasonable price wash it every time after use !

John Tht.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Crafoo said:


> Must be yeah lol. I don't have the LCR anymore though so I'll see how the brush copes on the new car (when it finally arrives lol) should settle the debate


Still have mine, picking up a new SC next month, with the Diamond Cut alloys will try the EZ Brush again on those (gently :thumb.

Bit off topic but what you going for if its one up on the LCR my guess is Golf R or S3…..:driver:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

66Rob said:


> Still have mine, picking up a new SC next month, with the Diamond Cut alloys will try the EZ Brush again on those (gently :thumb.
> 
> Bit off topic but what you going for if its one up on the LCR my guess is Golf R or S3…..:driver:


Nice choice 

Yeah be careful on those new wheels 

Sound guesses but wide of the mark, I've finally decided to get one of my boyhood hero's, I'm getting an Evo 6 GSR  which should land any day now, just waiting for the word that it's arrived in the country so i can pick it up.


----------

